# Remington Anniversary 1911...



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Saw the 100th Anniversary Remington the other day and it was actually pretty nice.. Seemed like the same gun as the R1 but with really nice grips and some minimal scroll work.. (not overdone) Cost was around $1200.. Thought that was pretty reasonable.. For that price you could actually get one, shoot it and use it for daily use.... Now if you buy a $2500 Colt im not so sure you would or should... It would be interesting to know if the Remington had any internal work done or if it was just cosmetic.. I wasnt able to pick it up and play with it unfortunately.


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

Colt is actually offering two 100th Anniversary models (they are actually the original manufacturer).

It's based on the Government model.
The 01911ANVII retails for $2250 (limited supply).
The 01911ANVIII retails for $1150. It has to be ordered by November, 2011.

Here:
Colt Firearms Catalog


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Any idea on the best way to get one.. I have a Tier II on order for 2 months now..


----------

